# Edit in OnOne



## Jeff.b (Aug 8, 2012)

I can transfer images from LR into OnOne but how can I then get them back into LR after editing.  It's easy in PS thought it might work the same but it doesn't.

Any help would be appreciated.

jeff


----------



## clee01l (Aug 8, 2012)

How do you "transfer images from LR into OnOne"? OnOne is a suite of Photo apps including plugins for LR, can you be a little more specific?


----------



## Jeff.b (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Clee, 

Select image in LR>file>Plug-in Extras>Perfect Photo Suite.  Image opens in Perfect 6 Photo Suite.

jeff


----------



## Jeff.b (Aug 8, 2012)

OK sorted.


----------



## Chris_M (Aug 9, 2012)

Perhaps you should post _how_ you got it sorted, in case anyone else comes along with the same problem...


----------



## appyad (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, I for one could use that info as I find the transfer back to LR from OnOne sw extremely inelegant - like having to save to a separate folder and then reimport into LR etc


----------



## pipnat51 (Feb 17, 2013)

Okay guys I am having trouble with Perfect Photo Suite 7.1 by OnOne software. Now this may be an issue solely for OnOne to sort out so I have also contacted them. I downloaded the software electronically yesterday and chose the version that was for LR and not CS6 or PSE11. It is installed in the LR plug-ins folder and when I send a photo over to it for editing then Perfect Photo suite starts to open and then I get an error message saying that the background activation process is failing to open. As I said it looks like an OnOne problem but in the meantime as anyone else had the same trouble? I am using LR 4.3 by the way. Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi pipnat51.  Yes, that does sound like an OnOne problem, sorry.


----------



## pipnat51 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Victoria


----------



## Imagenomad (Feb 28, 2013)

Hmm. I use LR & PPS7.1 & find the round-trip works OK. 

I think one thing you should try though is rather than sending it to "Perfect Photo Suite" from the plug-in menu, send it to "Perfect Layers" instead (there is something in their KnowledgeBase about this). Then you can edit the image in the different modules from the Layers module before coming back to Layers & making sure you save. Or send it to the individual module if say, you just want to resize or do a quick B&W rather than using the whole Suite.

I also think it works best using PSD as the default transfer format rather than TIF (set up in the Suite's Preferences). 

After I'm happy with the image in LR by the way, I export the PSD as an 8-bit TIF or occasionally JPEG from LR with the "add to catalog" option ticked & delete the huge PSD file that Perfect Photo Suite produced. Occasionally if I want to keep the PSD for layers & such, I won't delete it.


----------

